# MRI :indication of what waiting times are like to have an MRI done publicly?



## Merlin (4 Apr 2007)

Hi there,
I have to go for an MRI scan. Have an appointment with the GP to get a referral letter but was wondering if anyone knows if the usual waiting times apply in the hospitals (I had to wait 1 year for me dermatologist appointment). 
Thanks very much
M>


----------



## smithy-tours (4 Apr 2007)

*Re: MRI scan waiting time?*

It depends on whether you're going private or public. I had to go for one myself and my doctor aranged one for me in a week. It cost 400 euro which the VHI didn't cover.


----------



## Merlin (4 Apr 2007)

*Re: MRI scan waiting time?*

Thanks smithy-tours,
Just rang BUPA and they cover the scan fully as long as I go to the Charlemont or Beacon clinic. 
Trying to get through to them as we speak to see when they can take me.

M.


----------



## smithy-tours (4 Apr 2007)

*Re: MRI scan waiting time?*

I don't think you'll be waiting too long to get the appointment. Hope everything goes ok for you.

Smithy


----------



## Goggin (4 Apr 2007)

*Re: MRI scan waiting time?*

I had one in Charlemont just before Christmas and I had to wait 5 weeks


----------



## Happy Girl (2 Jul 2008)

*Re: MRI scan waiting time?*

Can anyone give any more updated indication of what waiting times are like to have an MRI done publicly?


----------



## brid1977 (2 Jul 2008)

It varies hugely depending on the hospital - I have heard 6 weeks to 18 months for different public hospitals. If u phone the MRI dept of the hospital u have been referred to they should tell u.


----------



## Petal (2 Jul 2008)

I had one done ages ago and went private after I was told it could take up to  year. I think though if you want to have it covered by insurance you need a referal from a consultant, so best check that beforehand if you go down that route. But I'm sure if you ring the x-ray departments and ask they could tell you what their waiting lists are like.


----------



## GOBSTOPPER (3 Jul 2008)

My Mother was told on the 15th May by her Consultants secretary that a letter would be sent out for a MRI ,she received  the letter a week later with a September 10th date. Due to her worsening symptoms she revisited her consultant and she (the consultant) said that it was too long and she would move her appointment up.That was June 20th and shes still waiting for new appointment and letter.My Mother is a full medical card holder.


----------



## NicolaM (3 Jul 2008)

Hi Gobstopper
If your mum has a medical card, a lot of the (private)centres offer a discount on MRI (and other) scans in Dublin. 30% seems average reduction eg Advanced Radiology/Northwood Imaging to name a few. 
All of these private places have a list of charges available either on internet or by phoning (no affiliation to either named by the way).
Obviously worth ringing around to check prices if paying privately was an option.
Also if you were to pay for a scan on her behalf, you could get tax relief on it even though the scan is for her (via Med 1).
These are a number of options you could consider if it seems like a huge wait for her to have a scan publicly.
Nicola


----------



## loll (3 Jul 2008)

at the moment to have a MRI done publicly is about 6 months on average, as far as i am aware a consultant must refer you for one i do not think a gp can


----------



## NicolaM (3 Jul 2008)

loll said:


> at the moment to have a MRI done publicly is about 6 months on average, as far as i am aware a consultant must refer you for one i do not think a gp can


This depends on where you are in the country, and the individual hospital involved.
There are no problems with GP private referrals however, once you are willing to pay (and can get tax relief/possible discounts if you have a medical card,as above)
The different private centres also have varying arrangements with Bupa/Vivas/Quinn also (eg in some centres, the company will pay up front, in others you need to claim back from the company, for example)
Nicola


----------



## ailbhe (3 Jul 2008)

I was referred for a CAT scan by my consultant and received my appointment in about 4 weeks. Two days after the CAT scan I got a letter for an MRI the following week. Needless to say it scared the bejeebus out of me as I know the waiting lists can be very long. 
All was fine though. Not sure why I got bumped up the list as both scans were clear. Lucky I guess  though luck is not needing one in the first place.


----------



## gipimann (3 Jul 2008)

My sister saw an orthopaedic consultant at the beginning of June (appt made in Feb 08), and was referred for an MRI to Cappagh Hospital.   She had the MRI last week, and gets the results next week.   All as a public patient.


----------



## NicolaM (3 Jul 2008)

Which is great.
However for some hospitals the waiting time to see a consultant is 12 months plus, before you even get a chance to be referred to have a scan done, if needed.
This includes Dublin hospitals, not just rural ones.
That's not great.
Nicola


----------

